# Looking for an old rusty/nasty pedal car for project.



## 1959firearrow (Feb 8, 2013)

I am looking for a winged pedal car in sad or poor shape to modify and lower for my son in the future. I need one that I wouldn't feel bad about doing this to. The pic below is a referance as to the style I'm looking for.


----------

